# Gesetzte (selected) Radio-Buttons wieder löschen (deselecten)



## Fools (18. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde!

Ich habe eine HTML-Seite in Form eines Formulars auf der sich mehrere Fragen befinden, die mit Radio-Buttons realisiert sind.

Nun suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit wie ich auf dieser Seite alle getätigten Eingaben bzw. alle gesetzten Radio-Buttons z. B. mit einem Click auf einen "Clear-Button" zurücksetze, sodass kein Radio-Button mehr ausgewählt ist.


Klingt gar nicht soo schwer, doch ich finde im Moment keine vernünftige Lösung hierfür.


Ich wäre Euch für eure Hilfe dankbar.


Vielleicht noch ein bißchen Code:

```
<tr>
  <td>Frage 1: </td>
  <td>
    <input type="radio" id="Frage1" value="1" />
    <input type="radio" id="Frage1" value="2" />
    <input type="radio" id="Frage1" value="3" />
  </td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td>Frage 2: </td>
  <td>
    <input type="radio" id="Frage2" value="1" />
    <input type="radio" id="Frage2" value="2" />
    <input type="radio" id="Frage2" value="3" />
  </td>
</tr>
```


----------



## mc_gulasch (18. August 2010)

```
<input type="button" onclick="document.test.Frage1[0].checked=false">
```
Damit kannst z.B. den ersten Radio-Button deselecten. Also schreibst dir ne JavaScript-Funktion die dir das für alle deine Radio-Buttons macht. 

Oder geht es auch, dass man die ges. Seite / das ges. Formular  neu lädt - also damit auch die Inhalte löscht?
Fürs Formular:


```
<input type="reset" value="RESET">
```


----------



## ComFreek (18. August 2010)

Man braucht keine JavaScript-Funktion. Wenn du deine Radio-Buttons innerhalb des Form-Tags definiert hast, genügt ein Reset-Button (, wie mc_gulasch als zweite Lösung vorstellte ):

```
<input type="reset" value="Alles zur&uuml;cksetzen">
```


----------



## SpiceLab (18. August 2010)

Siehe hierzu das Kapitel Buttons zum Absenden oder Abbrechen.


----------



## Fools (21. August 2010)

Hi!

Hatte leider die letzten Tagen keine Gelegenheit mehr dazu gehabt, deshalb mit etwas Verspätung:

Danke nochmal für Eure (mc_gulasch, ComFreek, spicelab ) Hilfestellung!


----------

